# CPHuntington loco wooden model



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello All,

Please could I ask for your help? I recently found a web page on the Huntington loco that had copies of a 2 part article on how to build a wooden model of the loco. The author was *Alfred D. Slater, the magazine was Popular Science September issue 1946*.

I saved the drawings but the quality is poor, Google have back copies of Popular Science available but Sept 1946 is missing.

Does anyone have the magazine please/ and I know that this is a real long shot if not impossible, but I really would dearly love to build this model.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you try this site?

http://www.popsci.com/archive-viewer?id=YCEDAAAAMBAJ&pg=170&query=c p huntington

Just a quidk search, sure there is other.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Tom,

C P Huntingdon was the subject of a 'MasterClass' a while ago now (though not back to 1946), as was documented on MLS.

The MasterClass articles are 'being converted to the new system'

I built one, like the rest it used a special set of parts from Hartland Loco Works and mine was rather unique and is a much modified version, it gained another set iof wheels and a coach at the rear!

Here is a photo of it. The cab and domes are to the Wm Rogesr Loco Works style. There was a whole set of PDF's for the loco. Hopefully they will return soon. 










Alas I do not have a copy of the text and PDF's but a request here may assist you, the total files were as a result of all that was required large in number however, and naturally are to G Scale, that is 1 to 20.3 .

Yours Peter, in England


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a 2013 thread about the 'missing files':
http://forums.mylargescale.com/27-masterclass-articles/21667-missing-c-p-huntington-files.html

Dwight says they are in the Masterclass section. I can't find the files - but there are some great photos in the Masterclass Forum. I'll post there and ask him where it is!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good job Rich, that's a great resource I'd not been aware of.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just remembered - Steam-in-the-Garden magazine had a whole series of articles about making a live steam model. The builder (Bill Allen) had to have some decent plans.
http://www.steamup.com/index.php?option=com_joodb&view=article&joobase=4&id=1061%3Acp-huntington-building-from-scratch-a-live-steam-129-scale-model-of-a-historic-locomotive-thats&Itemid=128

I'd get a copy and contact him.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

peter bunce said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> C P Huntingdon was the subject of a 'MasterClass' a while ago now (though not back to 1946), as was documented on MLS.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, Peter, but that is not a photo of the C.P. Huntington... it was a 4-2-4T... (4 wheel leading truck, 2 drivers, 4 wheel trailing truck)... or in European nomenclature "212" (2 axle unpowered leading truck, 1 drive axle, 2 axle unpowered trailing truck). And it was a "tank engine" with the fuel bunker over the trailing truck... i.e.: No tender.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Sorry, Peter, but that is not a photo of the C.P. Huntington.


Well, you afre right, but . . . Dave Fletcher's comments in the MC thread: 
_Peter Bunce of Manchester, UK, has always been a long time supporter of the class, and with the exception of MC2001, has built every class since, and in every case, more than one model too! Pete based his loco on the original Danforth Cooke styling of 1863 and also made it part of a business car, having scratch built the loco and the coach behind it, as a single articulated unit.









_


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As fine a looking engine as that is, it is NOT the "C.P. Huntington" of historical note. I suppose anyone can call any engine by any name, but calling it a "U.P. BigBoy" is just as accurate (and just as confusing to the uninformed new enthusiast).


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*CP Huntngton Wooden Model*

Hi Guys,

Peter I have all of the articles from the Master class including all of Davids drawings I started a Huntington and have yet to finish it. I enjoy working with wood and I really would like to attempt a model to the plans that I have seen.

Pete I have done a thorough search on the web including Google books Popular Science, and the Popular Science site itself, September 1946 issue is just not available, Octobers issue is there with two sheets of drawings but I need the first two as clearer images so I can read the dimensions properley.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I think this might be what you're looking for. Scroll to the bottom of the page for pics from the Popular Science Issue: http://espee.railfan.net/sp_steam_cph.html

Scott


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*CPhuntington Wooden model*

Hello Scott,

Thanks but this si the page I mentioned in my firt post. I've downloaded the drawings but unfortunately the quality is poor and some of the dimensions are difficult to read. I've written to the gentleman who put the images there adking for better copies but as yet I've had no reply.

For some reason this copy of Popular Science is not on the web.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

The link I gave earlier takes you to the exact issue you requested. You can get the other month also. The image can be magnified so you can easily read the dimensions or any other information.


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*CP Huntington*

Hello Ironton,

Thank you for the link It takes me to the October 1946 issue of Popular Science part two of the article. Part one is in the September issue which Is not available on the Popular Science site.

I wrote directly to the webmaster and the Head editor told me that when they looked for the sept issue to scan it for the archives a copy couldn't be found.

I'm still hoping that the owner of the web page that has scans will get in touch.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

There are a number of copies available on ebay,

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...w=popular+mechanics+October+1946&_sacat=19151


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Tom, 

Do you also have the dxf files of the mason bogie class?


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*CPHuntington*

Hello Cliffy, Thakns for the heads up on the magazines on e-bay. To be honest that shipping/postage to get the magazine here to Scotland UK would be expensive, making the total cost more that I couls afford.

Peter, The Mason Bogie locomotive didn't appeal to me much so I don't have the dxf files very sorry.

Sincrely

Tom


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

I am visiting Scotland the end of the month. Edinburgh, Inverness, and Glasgow. I could bring it along if we could arrange a meeting. Just an offer.


----------



## tom752 eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

*CP Huntington wooden model*

Hi Rich, Your very kind offer is much appreciated but the truth is I can't afford the cost of the magazine and postage it would be too expensive. I sent a messaage to the owner of the Railfan page a couple of weeks ago I am still hoping he will reply.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Dwight says they are in the Masterclass section. I can't find the files - but there are some great photos in the Masterclass Forum. I'll post there and ask him where it is!


Look here in the *MasterClasses and Articles Index and Downloads*...

Mini-MasterClass 2005 - "THE SINGLES" - Build a Classic American 4-2-4T Locomotive By David Fletcher
David Fletcher's Mini-Class on building the C.P. Huntington. (All drawings are contained within the downloadable zipfiles)


----------

